# Jabba the Hut



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I was walking in the timber yesterday and stumbled upon (quite literally, I tripped over it) this interesting looking piece of osage orange root. I know Ron Householder, "Juniperlampguy" here, would make a fantastic looking lamp or some such thing out of a piece of wood like this...well I don't have his talent :laughing:. So I am going to leave it just as is and make it a planter. I ordered some of those "air plants" (tillandsias to be specific) that don't need dirt or anything to grow. Just stick them in the nooks and crannies of a piece of wood/rock/whatever and they live.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

that's cool looking


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Daren,
Nice looking piece. Maybe you could sweettalk Ron a bit and throw in some kind of other wood for him if he would work his magic on this piece for you.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

8 more posts Daren and you get your 3000 Post Award pin from Sawyers of America. Beautiful walnut in the background.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bugman1954 said:


> 8 more posts Daren and you get your 3000 Post Award pin from Sawyers of America. Beautiful walnut in the background.


6 now .

That walnut is my telephone table, land line and cell phone charger go there. I like walnut crotches.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, to update. The air plants took right to that piece of wood. I have 12 kinds on it. Not a bad addition to the corner of my desk.


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Man, that looks cool! Great idea.

Rob


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah that is cool. I'da never thunked uvit. I'll be keepin an eye out for a cool piece for air plants. Never heard of air plants before where did you get them?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Never heard of air plants before where did you get them?


eBay, I think they grow wild in southern Florida though...but the drive woulda been more than the $14 I spent to buy these.


----------



## Denny (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks cool Daren. Your right they are from south Florida, we have them everywhere down here.


----------

